#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Space Division Multiple Access (SDMA),wireless and mobile communication,pdf

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

Space division multiple access (SDMA) controls the radiated energy for  each user in space .SDMA serves different users by using spot beam  antennas. These different areas covered by the antenna beam may be  served by the same frequency or different frequencies





  Similar Threads: Orthogonal Frequency Division Multiplexing (OFDM),wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Packet Reservation Multiple Access (PRMA),wireless and mobile communication,notes download Capacity of Space Division Multiple Access,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes download Code division multiple access (CDMA),wireless and mobile communication,pdf Frequency Division Multiple Access (FDMA),wireless and mobile communication,pdf download

----------

